# Filemanager

## Sindbad

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zu den Flemanagern:

mc fuer Konsole ist fast klahr.

In X habe ich probiert: 

Tuxcommander, 

Als binary von der Homepage kopiert ist ok aber er liest die file-programm-assotiationen nicht mehr ein, wenn er neu gestartet wird. Also zb  .jpg mit display anzeigen muss man jedesmal neu einstellen, nachdem man yb das System oder tuxcmd neu startet, die Assotiation steht aber in  /username./tuxcmd/filetypes

gentoo:

Sieht furchtbar aus, aber von funktionalitaeten gut.

Wie kann man dazu Icons installieren ( gentoo icon-toolkit kann ich nirgends finden ) .

Was fuer icons kann man da rein machen und wo und in welchem Format muessen sie vorliegen?

Gibt es eine gescheite Doku, wo zb auch steht steht, wie ich zb auch die Buttons kleiner machen und mit Icons ausstatten kann?

xfe:

Finde ich gut, aber eigendlich habe ich ein gtk system, will 

Danke schonmal.auch so einen filemanager 

Also einen schoener gestalteter gentoo  waere ideal.

----------

## franzf

Was sind denn deine Bedingungen? Willst du etwas komplett DE-neutrales? Kommen also Sachen wie dolphin/krusader/nautilus/... nicht in Frage?

nautilus ist gnome und damit gtk, was vllt. am nächsten liegt, hat halt gnome als Abhängigkeit.

Etwas kleiner wäre thunar, der XFCE-Filemanager - braucht halt ein paar xfce-libs. xfce baut auch auf gtk.

----------

## Uli Sing

xfe kann abseits ein paar kleinerer Macken in die Rubrik "akzeptabel" eingestuft werden. Wo ist das Problem?

----------

## Terrere

hihi, der gentoo filemanager baut ja auf GTK, kein Wunder das das 

dann haesslich wird.  :Smile:  kleiner scherz. Es geht noch haesslicher:

http://www.boomerangsworld.de/worker

ich mag den, weil er so konfigurierbar ist. 

(leider ist die neue Version D-Bus Sucht abhaengig)

bye

----------

## Necoro

pcmanfm gibts noch

----------

## firefly

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> http://www.boomerangsworld.de/worker
> 
> ich mag den, weil er so konfigurierbar ist. 
> 
> (leider ist die neue Version D-Bus Sucht abhaengig)
> ...

 

Ist offtopic aber: Das stimmt nicht. Worker kann sehr wohl ohne dbus funktionieren. Nur weil der ebuild maintainer von worker meinte kein hal useflag sammt passender parameter für configure im ebuild angegeben zu müssen benötigt worker dbus.

Denn worker braucht nur dbus um mit hal zu kommunizieren. Und dieses feature ist empfohlen aber optionial.

----------

## Sindbad

Also im Prinzip sind meine Bedingungen, das er gut konfigurierbar sein soll, und nicht zu haesslich,

trotydem schnell und klein, wenig schnickschnack dazu, wie eingebaute Bildbetrachter

( kann man auch externe nutzen vor allem, wenn ich die Bilder heller stellen will oder slideshow nutze)

einigermassen intuitiv auch fuer Gaeste, WG Familienmitglieder.

Er muss nicht uebermaessig bunt sein, kein ftp koennen und sollte keine gnome/kde abhaengigkeiten haben, da ich pekwm nutze.

Irgendwie bin ich Totalcommanderfan auf Windows, also dieser Stil waere schon gut.

Also ich habe die Hoffnung, Bei Gentoo im konfig-file rumzuschmieren, um das groebste zu verschoenern, ein paar Icons waeren nicht schlecht, aber das Icon-pack finde ich auch mit google nicht und die sind wohl standardmassig im gentoo-ebuild nicht mit dabei.

Ausser dem gibt die Webseite wenig Auskunft ueber konfiguration und die gui-konfiguration von gentoo reicht mir nicht ganz.

Ist worker besser als gentoo?

xfe ist grade meine 1. Wahl, finde es aber schlecht, Opera, VLC und xfe offen zu haben und dabei gleich gtk, qt und xfe (ich glaube fox-bibliotheken) auf einmal zu laden, macht glaube ich, wenig Sinn aus Performance-gruenden, besonders auf alten Rechnern, wenn noch emerge wold usw laeuft.

Und was mich beim tuxcmd wundert, warum er das konfig-file nicht anstaendig speichert oder einliest.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ich benutze schon seit langem app-misc/emelfm2. Kann man fast alles

konfigurieren, und kann ich nur empfehlen.

MfG

----------

## firefly

 *Sindbad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xfe ist grade meine 1. Wahl, finde es aber schlecht, Opera, VLC und xfe offen zu haben und dabei gleich gtk, qt und xfe (ich glaube fox-bibliotheken) auf einmal zu laden, macht glaube ich, wenig Sinn aus Performance-gruenden, besonders auf alten Rechnern, wenn noch emerge wold usw laeuft.
> 
> 

 

xfce verwendet gtk+ als gui toolkit und nicht die fox bibliothek zumindestens laut deren webseite: http://www.xfce.org/documentation/requirements

----------

## Yamakuzure

[offtopic]

Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder sieht der "Worker" extrem nach Directory Opus aus? Ich finde das macht das Teil irgendwie seeeehr cool! (*NostalgieTräneWegwisch*)

[/offtopic]

Also wenn ich nicht auf KDE (dolphin, einmal richtig konfiguriert, ist sehr nützlich) unterwegs bin, bevorzuge ich thunar.

----------

## Sindbad

Das habe ich von der xfe Homepage:

So why XFE? Xfe is small, very fast and only requires the FOX library to be fully functional. Plus, it can be launched from the command line in a fraction of second. Xfe can also efficiently complete terminal commands. Personally, I use it in my everyday work and since I find it useful, I assume you will too!

----------

## firefly

ups ich hatte xfce gelesen mein fehler

----------

## kriz

thunar(xfce) find ich recht gut.

----------

